# Youtube, HTPC, and Pioneer receiver issues



## ttyr2 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using a Win7 box as an HTPC with a basic Nvidia card with HDMI out, fed to a Pioneer VSX-1120 receiver, then HDMI to an Epson 8350 HD projector. I have been having issues with the display going to "white noise" on the screen whenever I load the youtube page. I can go to Vimeo and Netflix without issue. If I bypass the receiver and run the PC directly to the projector with the same cable, youtube plays fine. I assume it's something to do with HDCP but I have no idea how to resolve the issue. It didn't used to be a problem.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

First try a different browser like CHROME or FIREFOX


----------



## ttyr2 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have. I have tried both IE and Chrome.

Update: last night I set the screen res to 1280X720 and had zero problems. So it seems limited to youtube and running 1920X1080, regardless of what resolution the youtube content is actually at.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is your PIONEER set to output a certain resolution or is it set to AUTO RES ... experiment with that output setting ...


----------

